# How can I make my own aquarium stand?



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I want one that will hold two 10g amphibian tanks or two 20g tanks. If it held two 20g, one would be an amphibian tank and one a fish tank.
How could I build this?? What is the cheapest, sturdiest way?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

How to Build a DIY Aquarium Stand (DIY AQUARIUM STAND PROJECTS)


----------



## Peter321 (Jul 10, 2012)

haha ,I have read your article ....You are so great..!!!!


----------

